# Seljan Vesa (3d printed sling)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Pretty excited to get this!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a great looking frame.

Only question now is, what size ammo are you going to shoot with it? :question:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting. B)

Sidebar: I just found out my dentist is making teeth down in his basement with some sort of program and a 3D printer. (Still too expensive for me to get the tooth I want, though.)


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow Metro! Nice unboxing  This video was a total surprise to me, thank you my friend!

You made an excellent review on that just at the first sight! Hope you will enjoy shooting with her.

Smaller frames are in progress, but time is never enough you know .

Some details about the features you mention in the video:

Concentric pins at the back are for keep away tumbling ceramic rods to get into the frame when "polishing".

Little pieces at the back are for keeping the lanyard tidy and to make it easier to pull out from a pocket.

Middle grooves at the handle are for increase strength for the print and if casted in aluminum it's for reducing weight.

Grooves at the beack are for tactile feedback.

Have fun,

Tremo


----------

